# Tapatalk app



## baron (Nov 2, 2013)

When I open P B on my phone I get if I want to download it. Do I need or want to have this app?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 3, 2013)

You don't need it. Whether you want it is not something I can answer. Here's a screen shot (from their site) about how the forum looks below. I use Tapatalk when I'm on my iPhone or iPad as it's a much better experience with a small screen:


----------



## JimmyH (Nov 3, 2013)

Tapatalk works well for me when I don't have access to my laptop or PC. Very convenient way to peruse forums I participate in.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 3, 2013)

I use the tapatalk only on my phone. It is very useful for navigation on a smaller device. I just got the Galaxy Note 3 and even though its screen is larger I have still used tapatalk on it since it makes the forum more accessible and viewable. When I am on my Ipad I just use the browser since the screen is bigger.


----------



## Logan (Nov 3, 2013)

While it doesn't have all the features of the full forum, I feel like it is the best way to just check up on unread messages and such. I really like it.


----------



## Andres (Nov 4, 2013)

Ditto to the others. For a long time, I was hesitant because it costs a few bucks for the app, but it is well worth it. Besides, I spend $2 on a soda without thinking twice.


----------



## Tirian (Nov 4, 2013)

It's really good because while you are sleeping in Australia and your US and UK brethren are online and posting - Tapatalk keeps beeping away every time someone posts to a thread you are subscribed to and hence, you get to have puritan board dreams.


----------



## baron (Nov 4, 2013)

Thank you all. I downloaded it. I do not like it but will try it for a few days. Maybe I can get used to it. But its hard to teach an old dog new tricks.


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 4, 2013)

I don't look at the PB on my phone (Samsung S3) that often. But when I do, it displays pretty well. So I haven't felt the need to download Tapatalk.


----------

